# Fresh, Frozen or Dried for Butter?



## Moonwalk (Oct 12, 2015)

I have a lot of trees. As I am trimming (wet) I am putting the big buds on racks to dry, the fan leaves in one bag and the sugar-leaf trim and popcorn buds go in another. I then freeze the sugar leaf/bud bags. 

When I see a recipe for cannabutter or infused oil, it generally says 1 oz:1 pound of butter. Is that fresh (wet, or fresh frozen) weight, or is it dried/cured bud weight?

I have too much to deal with drying the trim, I wouldn't know how unless it dried on the branch before trimming. 

Thanks for sharing your information.


----------



## fumble (Oct 13, 2015)

I would say you want dried weight...wet weight will shrink by about 75% when it dries.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 13, 2015)

Moonwalk said:


> I have a lot of trees. As I am trimming (wet) I am putting the big buds on racks to dry, the fan leaves in one bag and the sugar-leaf trim and popcorn buds go in another. I then freeze the sugar leaf/bud bags.
> 
> When I see a recipe for cannabutter or infused oil, it generally says 1 oz:1 pound of butter. Is that fresh (wet, or fresh frozen) weight, or is it dried/cured bud weight?
> 
> ...


Yes thats dry weight, but you could take your trim and popcorn out of the freezer and leave it in open air for 3 or 4 days, and it would probably be ready to make butter, certainly in a week, but freezing it will allow you to get a handle on your harvest, and you can work with it later on


----------



## Moonwalk (Oct 13, 2015)

Would it be feasible, considering the weight loss during drying, to use double the weed, wet?


----------



## Dboi87 (Oct 13, 2015)

Wet works fine. Just adjust for the extra water weight. So wet you would use 4 oz.

Honestly though, butter is better if you decarb in the oven first... Spread out your 4 oz of wet trim in the oven at 250 until it's crispy dry then toss it in the butter


----------



## vostok (Oct 13, 2015)

Either or any is best for butter, but if you store it ...store in the freezer,
above all be as gentle as you can, you don't wanna damage them apples(trics) as they will fall off to waste

imo ...do a test first for a sample, then improve on that


----------



## Grojak (Oct 13, 2015)

I used to freeze dry trim/popcorn and drop it straight into my butter mix frozen. I don't even bother anymore though, I just have a jar and its trim/popcorn/old buds and just toss it in the mix, I also make a lb of butter every 2 weeks or so, 2oz per lb.

Brown bag all that for 5-7 days to dry than use GOOD freezer bags if freezing. I honestly don't see much difference in production between frozen and non frozen but I'm not starting that argument here


----------



## Dboi87 (Oct 13, 2015)

What I love about butter is that you can't really ruin it. If its not strong enough add more bud. If it's too strong(there is such a thing), then cut it with more butter.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 13, 2015)

Dboi87 said:


> What I love about butter is that you can't really ruin it. If its not strong enough add more bud. If it's too strong(there is such a thing), then cut it with more butter.


my problem is this, I make butter and I then bake it into cookies or brownies, then i decide it wasnt strong enough,, Sooooo,, how do I test it before baking,, use a teaspoon of the butter,,, ? what would be a "sample" amount to represent say,, 1 cookie or 1 brownies worth of butter?:


----------



## vostok (Oct 13, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> my problem is this, I make butter and I then bake it into cookies or brownies, then i decide it wasnt strong enough,, Sooooo,, how do I test it before baking,, use a teaspoon of the butter,,, ? what would be a "sample" amount to represent say,, 1 cookie or 1 brownies worth of butter?:


I all the years I've been doing this canna cookie thing, its only recently that I've moved to the butter then cookies, in the past I've put about a half a cup of finely chopped bud to the cookie flour, and went from there, this is a rough way of making canna cookies, but last about 7 days? My most recent attempt with canna butter the cookies lasted less than 5 hours, maybe cause theres no STOP button, one gets blazed then chews and chews ...lol
the stop button with the rough method is the .....er taste add peanuts to fix that and less sugar,
but the real answer to your question is very difficult as eventually falls to the users individual tolerance!!!


----------



## fumble (Oct 13, 2015)

I make my cookies at 150 mg. I use 75 grams dry iced popcorn and trim per pound of butter. I do 5 lb batches at a time. For new to edible patients or those with low tolerance, I tell them to start with 1/4 cookie and work their way up from there to find the right dosage for them. For medium to high tolerance 1 cookie is usually pretty good.


----------



## Dboi87 (Oct 13, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> my problem is this, I make butter and I then bake it into cookies or brownies, then i decide it wasnt strong enough,, Sooooo,, how do I test it before baking,, use a teaspoon of the butter,,, ? what would be a "sample" amount to represent say,, 1 cookie or 1 brownies worth of butter?:


Since its been heated, most of the thc is already "activated", but to get the most out of my buds, I always decarb. That way by the time the butter is done, it's fully ready to eat. At that point, I can test it on quick foods like toast or whatnot. I start with a half gram of butter then usually go up by .5 grams until I find a dose per edible that I think can keep a vet content without nuking a light smoker. 

I tend to like weaker doses per edible. Higher tolerance people like myself can eat more than one, which is good because they actually taste good, while beginners can enjoy a whole edible and not lose it. Nothing is worse than being too high on an edible for a newbie. I've seen it scare people away from weed permanently.


----------



## fumble (Oct 14, 2015)

I have been literally floored before myself lol...as in laying on the kitchen floor, holding on and begging it to stop spinning...after a day in the kitchen making cookies and testing batter lol. So not fun. That is exactly why I tell people to start with a 1/4 and wait at least an hour before trying more.


----------



## Dboi87 (Oct 14, 2015)

fumble said:


> I make my cookies at 150 mg. I use 75 grams dry iced popcorn and trim per pound of butter. I do 5 lb batches at a time. For new to edible patients or those with low tolerance, I tell them to start with 1/4 cookie and work their way up from there to find the right dosage for them. For medium to high tolerance 1 cookie is usually pretty good.


How do you know how many mg of thc you're using? Do you actually send it in for testing, or do you have your own methods?


----------



## fumble (Oct 14, 2015)

I was lucky enough to get a very large supply from a friend's 99 plant grow. I had it tested once and it was very accurate to what I had been measuring the mg. What I did was take an average THC % of 15. Being that it was such a large grow of multiple strains, and giving an estimate that they ranged anywhere from low teens to mid twenties for THC%, I picked 15% for my measurement. 

Now, given that 1 gram = 1000 mg. I use 150 mg per 2lbs clarified butter. So that is 150,000 mg. Now multiply that by 15% = 22500mg. That is 22500 per 4 cups of butter. 5625mg per cup. I get 24 cookies to the batch. So divide 5625 by 24 = 234mg each. This measurement is for un hashed trim. I dry ice my trim before I make my butter, so I deduct some mg percentage off to account for that, Giving me a 150mg cookie. Most of my recipes call for 1 cup butter, so that is how I measure it out when I pour it into containers. The dry ice hash gets turned into liquid gold 

I hope I didn't just confuse you


----------



## fandango (Oct 14, 2015)

I think the way to make edibles is first run the dry trim using a 220 bag and dry ice...1 5 gallon bucket full of trim will make about 85 grams of cooking kief.
1/4 gram is a good dose...my chocolate bars take 1 gram of kief to make one bar.


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 20, 2015)

fandango said:


> I think the way to make edibles is first run the dry trim using a 220 bag and dry ice...1 5 gallon bucket full of trim will make about 85 grams of cooking kief.
> 1/4 gram is a good dose...my chocolate bars take 1 gram of kief to make one bar.


do you still decarb?


----------



## fandango (Oct 21, 2015)

Eltomcat said:


> do you still decarb?


Yes oven @ 250 55 minutes.


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 21, 2015)

fandango said:


> Yes oven @ 250 55 minutes.


kief won't burn up at that temp? Do I just do the Same as if it were flowers?


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 21, 2015)

Dry or wet one pound of butter to one oz of fresh or dry trim. Dry will be more potent but i work with wet. Steep in a double boiler for a few hours and use 3g of butter per dose wet trim. Do the math on the doses or youll be sorry


----------



## fandango (Oct 21, 2015)

Eltomcat said:


> kief won't burn up at that temp? Do I just do the Same as if it were flowers?


I have run dozens of kief chocolate bars using 250 degrees for 55 minutes...works like it should.
Flowers?I put them in a crock pot over night...for making budder.
Kief making is fast and easy with dry ice


----------



## sunny747 (Oct 21, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> my problem is this, I make butter and I then bake it into cookies or brownies, then i decide it wasnt strong enough,, Sooooo,, how do I test it before baking,, use a teaspoon of the butter,,, ? what would be a "sample" amount to represent say,, 1 cookie or 1 brownies worth of butter?:


I'm with you... It's important to know how much medication is in 1 dose or slice of brownie.. To me, there is nothing worse than traveling out of body because I didn't measure correctly. You're going to have to get more scientific.

Alternatively,
1 pound of butter = 32 tablespoons. If you add approx 1 oz of cannabis to one pound of butter, that's roughly 32 grams of cannabis to 32 grams of butter. So the ratio of one gram of weed to 1 tbs should give you a decent starting ratio..

What I have done in the past is use coconut oil. I add 1 gram of weed to every tablespoon of coconut oil. I know that if I consume 1/4 tbs of the oil then I consumed roughly 1/4 gram of cannabis. This is the safest and most accurate method I have found.

Disclaimer: I am not recommending dosages. Each person is different. Remember that you can always eat more, but you can never eat less.


----------



## BeautyzBeast (Apr 25, 2020)

fumble said:


> I was lucky enough to get a very large supply from a friend's 99 plant grow. I had it tested once and it was very accurate to what I had been measuring the mg. What I did was take an average THC % of 15. Being that it was such a large grow of multiple strains, and giving an estimate that they ranged anywhere from low teens to mid twenties for THC%, I picked 15% for my measurement.
> 
> Now, given that 1 gram = 1000 mg. I use 150 mg per 2lbs clarified butter. So that is 150,000 mg. Now multiply that by 15% = 22500mg. That is 22500 per 4 cups of butter. 5625mg per cup. I get 24 cookies to the batch. So divide 5625 by 24 = 234mg each. This measurement is for un hashed trim. I dry ice my trim before I make my butter, so I deduct some mg percentage off to account for that, Giving me a 150mg cookie. Most of my recipes call for 1 cup butter, so that is how I measure it out when I pour it into containers. The dry ice hash gets turned into liquid gold
> 
> I hope I didn't just confuse you


I use this calculator. It works very well. https://jeffthe420chefcalculator.com/


----------

